# low-starch diet



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi there,I've been hearing a lot lately about Carol Sinclair's "The IBS Low-Starch Diet". Can you comment on weather this low-starch diet is a good idea for IBS'ers? I've been hearing about the place that starch is very bad for people with ibs. Didn't want to buy the book until I ran it past you first...was hoping it's not just another fad.Thanks!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - I haven't seen any studies, or even heard of any common sense reason, why a low starch diet would help IBS. If you eliminate starches you're also elimininating soluble fiber, which is essential for good gut health and normal bowel function. Personally, I wouldn't touch this diet with a ten foot pole. If you're interested in it, you could try it and see what happens.Best,Heather


----------



## 17647 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello,About 5 years ago we (my wife and I) heard on the radio about a book that would help us lose weight and cure upset tummies. As I have suffered from what I now know as IBS for some 15 years, I bought the book and we both applied the books diet principles. The diet consisted of absolutely no grain products, a banana for breakfast, potatoes and vegetables midday and meat and vegetables in the evening. Over the next 6 months we followed this diet strictly and both lost 15kg in weight; however it did not help my IBS. Last week a friend suggested that I listen to a Radio interview with Carol Sinclair and I managed to catch the end of it. She was promoting her book â€œThe IBS Low Starch Dietâ€ I got a copy from the library and downloaded an interview from http://www.abc.net.au/overnights/stories/m1056476.ramI started following her suggestions and after three days I almost feel normal. Very little gut pain and my joints feel less painful than they have for a long time. I am going to the doctors on Wednesday to ask for the HLA-B27 test. I know it is early days yet, but so far I feel very much better than I have for a long, long time and For me, I hope that I have found the answer to my 20 year UBS suffering. John


----------

